# Starving Bluegills



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I got to spend about 40 minutes fishing this evening after work at a local public pond. I swear they were either starving to death, or the elk hair caddis flies are their favorite candy. 12 fish in less than an hour, all top water, and all holding near large submerged rocks. The 3wt Cabelas glass rod is really starting to be a fun little fish weapon.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

sbreech said:


> I got to spend about 40 minutes fishing this evening after work at a local public pond. I swear they were either starving to death, or the elk hair caddis flies are their favorite candy. 12 fish in less than an hour, all top water, and all holding near large submerged rocks. The 3wt Cabelas glass rod is really starting to be a fun little fish weapon.


I am thinking that is what was missing for me yesterday...ROCKS....They were not holding on the wood just yet....I am heading out tomorrow for sure....I do not have a 3wt but it is on my list....It will have to be the 5wt for awhile. Anyway, Glad you got out..any size to them? I do love catching the ones ya have to hold on the bottom because your hand won't fit around....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The largest was a 10 incher. My cameraman (daughter!) was too busy admiring the insects that are emerging now.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll bet the 10" gill put a serious bend in the glass 3wt for you. 

I love my glass 3wt (6'6" lamiglas blank), but the wind was wicked here today so I used my new 8'6" 4wt Echo Solo instead.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I went out with the 6wt today and snagged a nice bass and I'm going again tomorrow too. If the wind cooperates, the 2wt will finally get it's maiden voyage.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Ben and I went out yesterday morning for a couple hours and managed around 40 gills, and he also caught 2 LMB. It was a fun day, and the Cabelas 3wt glass rod had quite a workout.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I went out again this evening and fed the gills some brown foam spiders. The topwater action on the ponds here has been great. :G


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

is that the 5'9" glass rod from cabelas. i have been thinking about getting that one to hit the little creeks and ponds. How well does it cast?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I fished this evening...caught 5 nice gill on a small popper....no real big ones.. I thought I had my first fishing action video on the books but got home to find out that the camera on my head was aimed too high....Bummed as it was a great evening with nice light conditions...Nice video quality but only saw parts of the fight and not one fish showed up on camera...LOL...Ah well..weather looks great this week...


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never met a bluegill that could resist an elk hair caddis. 

And I agree that ponds have been great lately. I've been fishing a pond in Hudson recently and have been catching and releasing 20 - 40 bluegill each time.

On the last trip, I was pulling in a small one and suddenly the drag on the line got serious, the line got very tight and my rod tip bent even more... it turned out that a small LM had taken the small bluegill as I was bringing it in. LOL

I didn't get the bass, he let go before I could get the bluegill out of the water, but I got a good look at him - 13 inches.

I know bluegills don't really have expressions on their faces, LOL, but I swear this one looked pretty freaked out. kinda like this: :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

imalt said:


> is that the 5'9" glass rod from cabelas. i have been thinking about getting that one to hit the little creeks and ponds. How well does it cast?


That would be the one. In zero to mild wind, it does pretty well. I was having a difficult time getting out to maybe 25 feet in the gusty winds on Sunday. In low wind conditions, I'd say 40' is easily doable (is that a word?) throwing a WF3F line. This rod isn't designed to cast a mile - it's too short - but what it does well is accurately cast distances for small to medium-small waters.


----------

